# International Plywood thief



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

The CIA has been circulating a photo amongst prominent woodworkers world wide. Apparently there is an international plywood thief on the loose. Interpol has asked for the cooperation of woodworkers globally in identifying the thief. I am posting this photo on LJ's in the hope that you can assist in identifying this sly fox. Latest reports have it that he was last seen somewhere in France….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

must be sending it to china
so they can make it worse
and sell it cheaper world wide

he could be from scandinavia
they wear masks like that 
to keep their faces warm


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Look- a clue- the initials on his bag say CF. Could he be from a City in France?


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Rob French is missing?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I will alert the RCMP! We will not let him across the Canadian border…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

yaah I have heare it before when I´m in diguise under a shady operation
interpol is always confused about who is who

but what can I do, he is too clever

Dennis

Edit : one note we have heart that C F cuold stand for civilian defence but thats not an organisation FBI and CIA
have any knowledge about , so please call if you have any infomation


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Yeeeezz Rivergirl! You have excellent eyesight. Did you see the marks on the plywood though? I think it could hold a clue.
He can't be from Scandinavia, they don't have hats like that…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I have no idea, but he looks kind of stupid!








But I heard from a quite trustfull source that he should hang arround in the same city as another masked woman!
But that he change identity and city often, so he can stay under cover…


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Hmmm…


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok I think some of you aren't taking this very serious. Someone like this is a very crazed individual , I've heard on the world wide web, that this guy is known to make his girlfriend cut bread with a handsaw. Someone like this could take that plywood and make a table and even a tool box. It's also suspected that this very guy puts masks on art pieces in Paris. This is someone to be watched.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

We are keeping a eye out for him.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

I heard he's been sighted with small gizmos in his bag with brass and wood…and more brass. Approach with caution, or a smile.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I hear that he has slippery fingers because of the special little grease box that he always has at the ready. This is his secret to being able to escape.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

yah Doc thats why they havn´t got his fingerprint´s yet, he is clever

Dennis


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

noottoman- I do believe you have managed to find this plywood thief's ride. LOL


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

huuu Notootoman
you have realy waked the interpol this morning
its zummms down there like a beehive that has been shaken

I think I will close the telefon and hide in bed , don´t want to make a dobbeltshift becourse of this

later
Dennis


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

The hat is a dead give away.
You should try a different one and go undercover properly 
here try this one!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I can't bring myself to throw away any plywood so I wish that he would come by my shop and steal all of the drop that is in my way.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

this is definitely a job for… Chief Inspector Jacques Clouseau!!


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, my plywood is missing!


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

The CF mark on his bag and the blue cross made me think of the french red cross "Croix rouge Francaise" but a little google search made it clear that in france the blue cross is the signiature of a helpgroup for alcoholics! the bag must contain his "dose"

this may also be a decoy to blend in to the french masses where 70% of the population is alcoholic! ;p


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a strong feeling that I'm beeing followed! Perhaps I'm becoming scitzofrenic!
I might have to use glasses…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Calling in the pros! Those boys at the CIA are finally waking up…

Hey Watson, why is Sherlock sticking his pipe up his left nostril?!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

we are sure he run that way


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Isn't that
The son of the lone stranger er ranger ?
Alistair


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

eeh…eeh…was there someone who has called ?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I hear from a little bird, that he is a chicken when it comes to dovetails!


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Hmmm….puff,puff….hmmm. I conclude that the CIA has been spreading disinformation….
Examine the evidence:
1. The piece of plywood is NOT a full sheet.
2. There are marks on the plywood which means it is NOT new.

Based on this evidence, I believe that the suspect is a woodworking Robin Hood. He takes what the rich throw away, add TLC, and give to the poor!

I will continue my investigation. Hmm….Puff, puff.

A new twist and mystery, who the hell is this Sherlock Holmes dude?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm…
Those two guys could not find a A haystack on a Needle!
Look like the poster from Dumb dummer.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

A little birdy thought you could do with some help with those dove and tails!!!! he he he


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I read that the suspect had purchased a pallet of plywood from the local borg store and was angered by the very low quality of the materials….he or she is now on a crime spree attempting to discover an "upgrade" for his/her original purchase…The suspects motis operandi is to haunt lumber yards which sell higher quality panels and replace them with the low quality "borg supplied" ones. Please be advised to check all your plywood inventory to insure you have not be victimized - Plywoods with stickers reading "Made in China" or "Imported from China." are a sure sign that you have been ripped off. If you suspect that you have some of this low quality inventory - do not attempt to use any of the plywood as you will be subjected to splintering, tearing out, splitting, warping, delaminating and cheesy vaneer.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

what next I just ask ? I ´m going to loose my temper if we don´t catch him before it gets worse


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Dennis- everyone loves a Robin Hood.  Or an ecoman.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Man it's starting to get scarry, After a Few new clues, and still no sign off him, wE do know so much!
Do the Investigater look Very stupid or what?
The words was not on the plywood, but perhaps letters are some where else to be found…
Good luck on the hunt,
MAFE


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

he is a willy crook

i bet he is hiding in plain sight

probably with one of those

mad-emoiselle's they have in france

under cover !


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree patron… but.. I bet he is still wearing that hat. Rumor has it that he has a personal attachment to the hat and will not part with it- even for an instant.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

hmmm….

must not be a cowboy then

or it would be

boots to bed


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, that investigator looks real stupid to me too. Sherlock Molmes, ga!! what mockery!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

and the roommers say he most have a very tiny keyhole saw becourse its not chips from
any known drillbit or cheisels thats on the floor after he had gone trugh a door when he swap pplywoods

Dennis


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Interpol is now included on the search for this criminal and believe he has also violated air space with his *plywood*.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

and it can quickly bee maunted with either a rubberbandgun or a watercanon in the nosesection
besides some boxes with waterballoons on the side


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice ride TJ.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I even hear he is riding plywood now.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Yoh! Where the hell did you get a photo of my horse? Now everyone will recognize me!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

apperntly I´m not the only one interpol mix up with this guy

niice horse thow Div.
Dennis


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

If I wasn't so board, I wooden have planed any attention to this post.

It goes against my grain knot to sand in a comment though.

I'd better ab-stain from any more of this or I'll get finished! I don't know how much mor'tise I can deal with.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Sherloc - I think you have to look at the Dennis comment on this blog http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/18411 the 4193 post of his!
The cover has been blown, in a newspaper article about a thief that sleep to long!
WhatSon?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hmmmmm! I think Sherloc are 'in the kitchen'!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

or taking a Morfar nap

Dennis


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Dennis, what is a Morfar nap?

Mads, If you ask me, Sherloc is so busy with his job that he doesn't get much time in front of his computer!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry Div. thats something the adult over 50 that are grown up and sensitiv is alowed to take
between 12 and 14 a clock on the sofa/cauch
we have a song here in Denmark where some of the lines say

first ½ hour on one side then a ½hour on the other and then on the back 1hour to 1½
witch describe it very well I think , with other words a nap in the mittle of the day
witch seems to prevend stress
if you read Jim Bertelson last post http://lumberjocks.com/jbertelson/blog/18412

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

and Morfar is the word for mothers father (one of the granddads)

Dennis


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Morfar- yes that sounds like saying mother's father really fast..


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Still sounds like a good idea though! "Hey dear, I am going to take a quick Morfar".

Rivergirl, I see LJ's got through despite the rain. You were a bit worried there!


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes Div- I was very sad - then relieved to hear that Martin, like me sometimes forgets to pay the bill.


----------

